# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Помогите настроить в программе 1с ЗУП  Доплату за разрывной день

## apsara514

Добрый день.  Помогите ввести в программу Доплату за разрывной день в 1с ЗУП. Добавила новый вид времени - Разрывной день. В графике теперь показывает явка и Разрывной день, где можно проставить часы по графику. Проблема в том , что когда вносим новое Начисление,  не знаю как это увязать в формуле. По идеи формула должна быть такая ТарифнаяСтавка*РазрывнойД  нь* 30%. Разрывной день совсем не видит программа. Скажите , что не так делаю?

----------

